# MBTI Personality Type



## dog8food (Apr 15, 2013)

Has anyone taken these tests in school before? Or online Personality test based on C. Jung and I. Briggs Myers type theory
I always score a strong INFP. Of the 16 types, it's not very common (about 2% of the population).


----------



## au5t1n (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm an INTJ. These kinds of tests can be pushed too far and made too much of, but if their limitations are appreciated, they can be interesting and even helpful.


----------



## arapahoepark (Apr 15, 2013)

Yes, I have taken them twice and I am in the middle of ISTP and ISTJ


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Apr 15, 2013)

I also have had to take these tests many times for leadership classes. I am an ESTJ. I forget what I was for the DISC test.


----------



## Jake (Apr 15, 2013)

I've generally been INTJ, although I am very weakly I and J.


----------



## JoannaV (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm an INTJ. It is sometimes useful to consider the different ways people think about things.


----------



## au5t1n (Apr 15, 2013)

Why am I not surprised to see that the rare INTJ ("mastermind") category is common on the PB?


----------



## Fly Caster (Apr 15, 2013)

Another INTJ here.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 15, 2013)

Istj


----------



## a mere housewife (Apr 15, 2013)

Denise, I would have guessed that about you. I happen to love that personality. 

I adore the INTJ remarks about the moderate utility of this sort of thing. They are so *typical*.

Juan, I too am 'strongly' and unmistakably INFP. I'm afraid in my case it is quite an affliction to me, and I'm afraid, to those I love. But my dearest friends try to tell me it is also a gift, that reminds them that there is more to life than practical considerations -- I do need much help in wisely learning to balance those; and at some point I must simply accept that I will always struggle and probably always fail in this area. Yet I think the idealism is a good thing when it comes to loving others, and that it is best not to get constricted in a number of petty considerations that can arise with being acutely sensitive not only to everything in oneself, but to simply everything. Even if one winds up being ridiculously mistaken in many ways (and I wind up so almost inevitably in almost everything), it seems better to make mistakes in the application of a generous principle than in a failure to be wholly committed to it.


----------



## au5t1n (Apr 15, 2013)

a mere housewife said:


> I adore the INTJ remarks about the moderate utility of this sort of thing. They are so *typical*.



 guilty as charged!


----------



## Zach (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm an ENFJ. It's interesting how spot on their analysis can be of what that looks like played out.


----------



## MarieP (Apr 15, 2013)

Zach said:


> I'm an ENFJ. It's interesting how spot on their analysis can be of what that looks like played out.



Same here! I've actually tested as an ENTJ and an INTJ before, but that makes sense because the E and the F aren't particularly strong. I'm definitely an NJ. And, one of the characteristics of an ENFJ is that they are more prone to the influence of others, and I was around alot of "T"s then. Interesting stuff!


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 15, 2013)

ENTJ like any good American of German descent.


----------



## AndrewOfCymru (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey! I'm an INTJ too! Who knew?  It was a little scary reading the analysis. I've never taken one of these before and most of the assessments seem pretty accurate.


----------



## Mushroom (Apr 15, 2013)

INTJ. Don't know what to make of that...


----------



## CJW (Apr 15, 2013)

INFJ, although previously I have tested as ENFJ and ENFP. I guess I've mellowed some, or am simply a confused type.


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 15, 2013)

INTP here, married to an INTJ. We don't have parties and we spend a lot of time reading and talking. 

I guess the descriptor fits me.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 15, 2013)

a mere housewife said:


> But my dearest friends try to tell me it is also a gift,



Heidi, you are such a 'beautiful dreamer'. And, I wasn't a bit surprised to see that you shared a personality type with Anne of Green Gables. I can totally picture you as a girl with long braids and freckles and reciting long excerpts of poetry while rambling the countryside!


----------



## Elizabeth (Apr 15, 2013)

ENTJ, here. Hubby is INTJ.


----------



## JoannaV (Apr 15, 2013)

Some of the online tests are more accurate than others. Some focus overly much on parties vs books, which can be over-simplistic.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Apr 15, 2013)

Consistently INTP on all MBTI tests I have taken.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Apr 15, 2013)

VictorBravo said:


> INTP here, married to an INTJ. We don't have parties and we spend a lot of time reading and talking.
> 
> I guess the descriptor fits me.



How do you deal with the urge to over analyze? or perhaps you do not do so? Rather common for INTPs.


----------



## he beholds (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm an ENFP.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 15, 2013)

Estj


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 15, 2013)

Even split between INTJ or ISTJ


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 15, 2013)

Pilgrim Standard said:


> How do you deal with the urge to over analyze? or perhaps you do not do so? Rather common for INTPs.



I indulge it. It helps that I’ve become so busy in my work that I can only allot a limited amount of time to a given project. On one hand, I have more than 100 active criminal cases that all demand some amount of analysis. On the other hand, I'm an inveterate experimenter. I've got agronomy projects, music projects, publishing projects, and others going on. I'm even working on a time management project…. 

And I keep logs on most of them so I can make graphs or do statistical analysis. It might be considered an obsession, but I find it a relaxing sort of hobby.

The key for me is to do most things in intense 30 minute bursts of concentration. Then take a short break, have a cup of coffee or do some exercise, or chat with my wife. The intuitive side needs fuel too, so I'll listen to birds and wind, or music in my head, for awhile.


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 15, 2013)

ENTJ. And a High D per the DiSC.


----------



## JPT (Apr 16, 2013)

Typically I score ISTP, though I think a more recent test I got something slightly different. I don't remember what I got though... Perhaps I should take it again


----------



## Gloria Dei (Apr 16, 2013)

I tend to be strongly INFP.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 16, 2013)

> ENTJs have a natural tendency to marshal and direct. This may be expressed with the charm and finesse of a world leader or with the insensitivity of a cult leader. The ENTJ requires little encouragement to make a plan. ENTJs focus on the most efficient and organized means of performing a task. This quality, along with their goal orientation, often makes ENTJs superior leaders, both realistic and visionary in implementing a long-term plan. ENTJs tend to be fiercely independent in their decision making, having a strong will that insulates them against external influence. Generally highly competent, ENTJs analyze and structure the world around them in a logical and rational way. Due to this straightforward way of thinking, ENTJs tend to have the greatest difficulty of all the types in applying subjective considerations and emotional values into the decision-making process.



OK, all of you I-[this that or the other thing] . . . line up, be quiet, and get ready for my next order. Failure is unacceptable. Lateness is unacceptable. Disagreeing with me is unacceptable . . .


----------



## Mushroom (Apr 16, 2013)

DMcFadden said:


> with the insensitivity of a cult leader.


----------



## dog8food (Apr 16, 2013)

a mere housewife said:


> Denise, I would have guessed that about you. I happen to love that personality.
> 
> I adore the INTJ remarks about the moderate utility of this sort of thing. They are so *typical*.
> 
> Juan, I too am 'strongly' and unmistakably INFP. I'm afraid in my case it is quite an affliction to me, and I'm afraid, to those I love. But my dearest friends try to tell me it is also a gift, that reminds them that there is more to life than practical considerations -- I do need much help in wisely learning to balance those; and at some point I must simply accept that I will always struggle and probably always fail in this area. Yet I think the idealism is a good thing when it comes to loving others, and that it is best not to get constricted in a number of petty considerations that can arise with being acutely sensitive not only to everything in oneself, but to simply everything. Even if one winds up being ridiculously mistaken in many ways (and I wind up so almost inevitably in almost everything), it seems better to make mistakes in the application of a generous principle than in a failure to be wholly committed to it.



A lot of what you posted here resonates with me... (of course, I'm an INFP). Difference is, I'm a male. It definitely provides it's challenges as a husband, with my high idealism and huge imagination (think Calvin from the popular comic strip Calvin and Hobbes). But, we do have much to offer the world with our wellspring of sympathetic/empathetic love and care; helping others take a breath from this demanding world to smell the flowers, or laugh; finding multiple perspectives on any given situation.


----------



## Mushroom (Apr 16, 2013)

Mindy's an ENFJ, Heidi is an INFJ. So Heidi is the quiet girl jumping up and down in the mud puddle with a grin, while Mindy is there with her, but laughing out loud and inviting everybody else to join in.


----------



## arapahoepark (Apr 16, 2013)

There's a lot of N's on here. Wonder why. I am not an N, so what what am I missing?


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 16, 2013)

arap said:


> There's a lot of N's on here. Wonder why. I am not an N, so what what am I missing?


Intuitive: Using or based on what one feels to be true even without conscious reasoning; instinctive.

This goes against the strict facts based logic of the ISTJ, which I also am. 



> As an ISTJ, your primary mode of living is focused internally, where you take things in via your five senses in a literal, concrete fashion. Your secondary mode is external, where you deal with things rationally and logically.


----------



## A Tulip Not a Daisy (Apr 16, 2013)

One more INTJ


----------



## BuckeyeGirl (Apr 16, 2013)

ENFJ, though sometimes I score as an ENFP. My career (Paralegal) is one of the careers that the website lists as common for ENFJs.


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 16, 2013)

arap said:


> There's a lot of N's on here. Wonder why. I am not an N, so what what am I missing?



It's not a matter of missing something, I think. The N vs S element of the test reflects answers about how you prefer to learn things or perceive the world. They are generalities.

Typically, the N oriented person tends to perceive the world in abstract patterns. This leads to traits of introspection or analyzing things. The S oriented person is more perceptive of the object-oriented world, how things relate to one another. That leads to facility in knowing where things are, how they go together, etc.

Here is how the contrast might show up in individuals (using myself and a friend as an example):

When I was learning calculus, I would not trust any formula until I could understand how to derive it. Once I understood it, I'd feel comfortable applying it to problems.

My friend, the S-type, couldn't care less how the formulas were derived. He'd memorize them and apply them, and then try others, empirically finding the most reliable one to use for a given situation. We both would come up with the same answers, ultimately.

Another, more basic example: an N person is in a buffet line and can't find the forks. That is because the buffet people did not put the forks in a logical place according to the universal principle that forks ought to be grouped near other silverware. The S person immediately finds the fork because he can take in all of the objective detail, sort it in his head, and recall details.

One other example: I much prefer to read instructions and then visualize in my head a new process I'm learning. I do not at all get much benefit by watching someone else do it. Video instruction is the least effective for me. But I know from experience that many others learn best by watching someone else do it.

Very generally then, Ns tend to deal with the world in theoretical fashion, S folks tend to deal with what is actually there. It is good to develop both traits, of course.


----------



## Nate (Apr 16, 2013)

ENFJ. Even though it has about as much use as a horoscope it's still fun to take and compare!


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow, I was told female ENTJs were very rare! It's nice to see some hanging out around here. 

I was given the test during my two year stint as an interim church secretary. It was part of a staff team building process. I could tell immediately that my result was going to be a bad one for a secretary, and briefly considered trying to change my answers to create a more favorable one. It was a fleeting temptation overridden by common sense. I realized at best I would have come off as crazy because I couldn't stay consistent. The HR guy who gave us all the tests handed my scores to me with so many condolances for being an anomalous female, that it sounded like I was being given bad medical news. It was funny and irritating at the same time.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 17, 2013)

VictorBravo said:


> Another, more basic example: an N person is in a buffet line and can't find the forks. That is because the buffet people did not put the forks in a logical place according to the universal principle that forks ought to be grouped near other silverware. The S person immediately finds the fork because he can take in all of the objective detail, sort it in his head, and recall details.
> One other example: I much prefer to read instructions and then visualize in my head a new process I'm learning. I do not at all get much benefit by watching someone else do it. Video instruction is the least effective for me. But I know from experience that many others learn best by watching someone else do it.
> Very generally then, Ns tend to deal with the world in theoretical fashion, S folks tend to deal with what is actually there. It is good to develop both traits, of course.



I think you hit the nail on the head with your analysis, which of course isn't surprising, since your an analytical person! You totally pegged the difference between Ben and myself. I guess we compliment each other pretty well though. When he can't find the forks in the buffet line, he can just ask me where they are. And, when I can't figure out the directions for something, I can just have Ben study them, try it out and then watch what he does. He actually learned how to crochet several years ago just so that he could teach me. I couldn't make heads or tails out of the instructions, but once I saw it in action it was a snap.


----------



## MarieP (Apr 17, 2013)

arap said:


> There's a lot of N's on here. Wonder why. I am not an N, so what what am I missing?



Don't worry, it'll eventually come to you...


----------



## MarieP (Apr 17, 2013)

VictorBravo said:


> It's not a matter of missing something, I think. The N vs S element of the test reflects answers about how you prefer to learn things or perceive the world. They are generalities.



Yes, and there's no one right personality type. I once came across a website that asked thepersonality type of Jesus, and I honestly can't remember what they'd said, but the caveat was given that it doesn't necessarily mean we need to become His personality type to be Christlike.



VictorBravo said:


> When I was learning calculus, I would not trust any formula until I could understand how to derive it. Once I understood it, I'd feel comfortable applying it to problems.



That's totally me as well! I don't use a calculator to balance my checkbook...




VictorBravo said:


> an N person is in a buffet line and can't find the forks



Guilty, again!

This is why I work in a library!


----------



## au5t1n (Apr 17, 2013)

VictorBravo said:


> One other example: I much prefer to read instructions and then visualize in my head a new process I'm learning. I do not at all get much benefit by watching someone else do it. Video instruction is the least effective for me. But I know from experience that many others learn best by watching someone else do it.



Everything you said about N's nailed me, but this one in particular. I cannot learn by being shown something. I have to read about it, think about it *alone*, try it myself, and then ask for help or a demonstration. I cannot stand to be expected to dive into something hands on without having a chance to think about it in the abstract, by myself, first. This is also the reason I cannot study in groups or do homework in groups (professors encourage this in grad school) unless I have already thoroughly thought about and attempted all the problems myself and gotten stuck.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 17, 2013)

> I'm UCB1M, and my personality's just fine.



Joshua, how true! People do tend to appreciate those among us that believe in practicing regular hygiene! I know I certainly feel more comfortable around those who believe in bathing _at least _once a month.


----------



## JimmyH (Apr 17, 2013)

My results are INTJ for whatever that's worth. At 64 years, to quote Popeye the Sailor Man, "I yam what I yam, an' that's all that I yam."


----------



## Danny (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm an ENTP. Apparently, I'm the only one on here too!


----------



## py3ak (Apr 17, 2013)

I think the primary utility of such tests (which I have taken) is in helping one to see things from another's perspective. It can smooth over a lot of the little things that can cause friction in a work environment, or indeed in any relationship, when you understand that people process things differently. One example given during our training was of a person invited to lunch who says no - and then is disappointed 12 minutes later to have missed the lunch crowd. When asked, his immediate reaction was to say no, because he hadn't planned on it. But on thinking it over, he adjusted his plan. Such a person requires time to consider, and putting them on the spot rarely ends well. Understanding such traits can help in enabling one to adjust expectations and vary methods of communication according to what works best.

The categorizations aren't final, definitive, static, or comprehensive. They are just useful indicators based on observation that may enable us to interact with more understanding and sympathy, or to figure out why certain statements, situations, or people push our buttons in unfortunate ways.


----------



## Nate (Apr 17, 2013)

py3ak said:


> I think the primary utility of such tests (which I have taken) is in helping one to see things from another's perspective.



You're right as long as we realize that this is limited to helping one see things from another's perspective with respect to their _preferences_, not their abilities, personalities, or talents (perhaps with the exception of introvert/extrovert tendencies). When we think that this test can reveal these aspects of individuals, real problems can follow.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 17, 2013)

Carolyn said:


> Wow, I was told female ENTJs were very rare! It's nice to see some hanging out around here.



The pericope on divorce in Matthew 5 employs the word πορνείας (i.e., "except for porneia") as the "grounds" for divorce. EVERYONE *knows* that porneia is Greek for ENTJ.


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 18, 2013)

INTJ here too... Go figure 

Very strong on N,T. Pretty borderline on I and J


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## janimar (Apr 19, 2013)

I am ISTJ. We took it at Christian school (PCA) where I taught years ago. I took it again 30 years later and still the same.


----------



## TexanRose (Apr 19, 2013)

According to this test I'm an ENTJ. My reaction: "No, no, that can't be right, I'm an INTJ." I quickly found and took another version of the test that told me I was in fact an INTJ. Now I feel all better.  Though it's true that I'm not particularly introverted...

ETA: forgot to add that I did find this test (or tests like this one) very useful in helping me to understand those with different personality types.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 20, 2013)

I took several tests years ago. One test came out ESTJ, but another test said ESFJ.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 20, 2013)

> I'm UCB1M, and my personality's just fine.



Joshua,

I remember you took a test a few years ago, and you told me your result was ESTJ.  (I remember since it was the same result as mine.)


----------

